# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Edhe disa pyetje te tjera

## Rev12

Pergjigjuni ketyre pyetjeve nese mundeni....

1. Si eshte e mundur te qendroje nje person nen uje pa asnje lloj pajisje per ore te tera ? 

2. Babai i Merit ka 5 vajza  1. Nana  2. Nene 3. Nini  4. Nono... si e ka emrin vajza e peste?

3. Nje person i denuar me vdekje detyrohet te zgjedhe nje dhome nder 3 te mundshmet ... e para eshte me flake gjithandej e dyta eshte plot me vrases te armatosur te gjithe dhe e treta me luane qe kan 3 vjet pa ngrene ...cila eshte dhoma me e sigurte per te ?

4. Nese je ne gare dhe ti sapo kalon personin e dyte ne cfare vendi je ?

5. Nje veprim te shpejte me mend. Merr 1000 dhe shto 40. Tani shto edhe 1000. Shto edhe 30. Shto edhe 1000 edhe 20 dhe tani shto 1000 edhe ne fund edhe 10 sa bejne?

----------


## Rev12

Asnjeri nuk po mundet?!

----------


## aMLe

> Pergjigjuni ketyre pyetjeve nese mundeni....
> 
> 1. Si eshte e mundur te qendroje nje person nen uje pa asnje lloj pajisje per ore te tera ? 
> 
> 2. Babai i Merit ka 5 vajza  1. Nana  2. Nene 3. Nini  4. Nono... si e ka emrin vajza e peste?
> 
> 3. Nje person i denuar me vdekje detyrohet te zgjedhe nje dhome nder 3 te mundshmet ... e para eshte me flake gjithandej e dyta eshte plot me vrases te armatosur te gjithe dhe e treta me luane qe kan 3 vjet pa ngrene ...cila eshte dhoma me e sigurte per te ?
> 
> 4. Nese je ne gare dhe ti sapo kalon personin e dyte ne cfare vendi je ?
> ...




*Vajza e peste e ka emrin Meri.
Nese kur je ne gare kalon personin e dyte je ne vend te dyte.
Bejne 5000.*

----------


## Rev12

tek e treta e ke gabim merre makinen llogaritese edhe mbledhi

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> Pergjigjuni ketyre pyetjeve nese mundeni....
> 
> 1. Si eshte e mundur te qendroje nje person nen uje pa asnje lloj pajisje per ore te tera ? 
> 
> 2. Babai i Merit ka 5 vajza  1. Nana  2. Nene 3. Nini  4. Nono... si e ka emrin vajza e peste?
> 
> 3. Nje person i denuar me vdekje detyrohet te zgjedhe nje dhome nder 3 te mundshmet ... e para eshte me flake gjithandej e dyta eshte plot me vrases te armatosur te gjithe dhe e treta me luane qe kan 3 vjet pa ngrene ...cila eshte dhoma me e sigurte per te ?
> 
> 4. Nese je ne gare dhe ti sapo kalon personin e dyte ne cfare vendi je ?
> ...



1.Nese eshte i vdekur
2.Quhet Meri
3.Per te vdekur te gjitha jane te sigurta.(Varet nga zjarri ajo me flake mund te jete pak me e sigurt per te mos vdekur)
4. i 2-ti
5.4100

----------


## Rev12

2, 4 dhe 5 jane te sakta

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Tregomi ne vesh keto tjerat :P*

----------


## Rev12

1. Si eshte e mundur te qendroje nje person nen uje pa asnje lloj pajisje per ore te tera ?

Merr nje gote me uje dhe e vendos mbi koke dhe qendron sa te duash


3. Nje person i denuar me vdekje detyrohet te zgjedhe nje dhome nder 3 te mundshmet ... e para eshte me flake gjithandej e dyta eshte plot me vrases te armatosur te gjithe dhe e treta me luane qe kan 3 vjet pa ngrene ...cila eshte dhoma me e sigurte per te ?

dhoma me e sigurte eshte  ajo me luane brenda se kane 3 vjet pa ngrene dhe kane ngordhur te gjithe

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Me trego dhe dicka tjeter drejt ne vesh.I ke bere ti keto pyetje apo i ke marre diku ?*

----------


## Rev12

Thjesht i gjej diku tjeter edhe i kaloj ketej kur kam kohe

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Okay.Vazhdo me kete avazin tend se po me pelqen :P*

----------


## gloreta

Pyetjet po behen dollap ketu kush kupton rrofte  :ngerdheshje:

----------

